# IFAA Champs



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

no scores to me yet, heard Blake shot 56X BH thats all so far. I think only Archers nook, Peterbourgh, and York are today.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

H.M. Murdock said:


> What are the scores so far?


I shot 299-42X
Rodger D 29940X
Ty Birch 299 47x
Timmer 300 58X?
Thats all i remember


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Colby was today too.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I stunk it up REAL BAD 300 49X...that does beat last years 299 57X tho..:wink:

Craig 300 54X
Matt 300 53X
Chilcott 300 42X


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wasn't my day either. I had 300-49x bowhunter. Well maybe the oaa 10 ring will be better lol. 


Troy


Keep em straight.:wink:


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Refresh my memory:

how many arrows/rounds?
scoring?

I am shooting on sunday...


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

lastcall21 said:


> Refresh my memory:
> 
> how many arrows/rounds?
> scoring?
> ...


60 arrows total

5 arrow ends for a total of 12 ends

On a blue and white 5 spot.

Scoring... X, white = 5 and blue = 4 total of 300


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Stinker too*

Priester.... 300 52X FSU

Had better.... had worse....

Can't wait till Lancaster!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matty, I will be unable to participate as I will be working that weekend. I concede defeat to you. You win!!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Matty, I will be unable to participate as I will be working that weekend. I concede defeat to you. You win!!!!


Oh the shame...:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Matty, I will be unable to participate as I will be working that weekend. I concede defeat to you. You win!!!!


I knew you were afraid


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I am afraid.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

OK, We've seen enough about the mess up on the application of rules on another post, but let's here some scores, legal or otherwise:wink:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Results*

Preliminary results are available for the 2009 IFAA Championship.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Sweet, I improved from last year, I can live with that.


----------

